# Seeds for medical patients



## tirah (May 1, 2013)

Are registered medical marijuana patients in the USA allowed to order seeds of the net without them being confiscated via interception ??


----------



## Anau Jiram (May 1, 2013)

Hello fellow stranger 

They will not be confiscated via interception. They will pass through the mail unnoticed..... like celery seed.  has nothing to do with medical status


----------



## tirah (May 2, 2013)

Then how come so many people say that they get letters saying the seeds were intercepted and destroyed due to them being illegal


----------

